# New Wheelchair at Handicapped Pets



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.handicappedpets.biz/www/pet-p...heelchairs.html

It's an adjustable one. 

Not sure if that's a new thing altogether or just a new product but I figured I'd post it!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I just saw this yesterday on their site - I think it is new. It's also easily adjusted and lightweight according to the info. It does look more comfortable, doesn't it?

That's a great site - someone here recommended it to me when I took Buddy in (only has three legs - don't tell him.) They were very helpful and have great products, too.


----------

